# Light Palomino



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Genetics. The same reason what red horses (chestnuts/sorrels) can be light to super dark/black looking. The genetic reason WHY the color varies is not known at this point in time. 

All palominos are genetically ee CRcr.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Yup - I have bred a lot of palomino Appys and Araloosas because one of the stallions I had was a palomino (very light), and the foals ranged from almost white to dark golden - all out of the same stallion and broodmare band. I've never found a logical explanation as to why the wide range, because they are all genetically the same as far as the base color and modifier...I doubt the difference is environmental, so there is obviously something genetic that dictates the intensity of a color and maybe the degree of modification in a modifier, but I don't think we have discovered it yet - or I just haven't come across it...


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

My friend has Gelding out of the Frenchman group( not sure exactly who).. He is a dark pali( the stud) and same with your boy.. Her gelding is very light


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

He's pretty but he doesn't pop like the other Frenchman palominos do. Another question- is there a way you can figure out a horses genetic makeup- the genotype for their color? If that makes sense.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can test for it. But knowing your horse is palomino you know he's ee (homozygous for red/aka no black gene) and CRcr (heterozygous for cream) with unknown on the agouti status (what makes a horse bay/brown).


----------

